
How to Access Website Database - Neverthing
Recently, I took an ethical hacking course. It taught me everything you can do with a database. But it never showed me how to access it. I want to access the passwords and usernames and stuff. I am using it on my own website. The website allows you to create a account or log in.
======
rman666
Probably need to take another ethical hacking course!

